# Logitech G930 will not play sound



## I_am_not_a_lamp (Jan 5, 2015)

I had a Logitech G930 for a few months now, worked great. Then suddenly, one day my headset doesn't play sound. I've tried turning it off and on again, unplugging and replugging, and both at the same time, but nothing works. My battery is fully charged, my headset is connected to the receiver, and my headset _is_ on. Anyone else have this problem, and anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have the Logitech Gaming Software installed on your PC?


----------



## I_am_not_a_lamp (Jan 5, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do you have the Logitech Gaming Software installed on your PC?


Yup.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Check with a secondary PC. Does it work then?


----------



## I_am_not_a_lamp (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, it does.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Remove the Logitech Software as well as the driver under Sound devices. Then allow Windows to reconnect the driver and unit.


----------



## I_am_not_a_lamp (Jan 5, 2015)

Uninstalled the software and driver, sound still doesn't play.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you using your PC's front or rear audio jacks?


----------



## I_am_not_a_lamp (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't know if this is what you're talking about, but I'm using the USB port on the left side of my computer.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Plug the USB connector into the rear USB ports on the motherboard. Then right click on the speaker icon, Click Playback Devices, and make sure your headphones are marked as default.


----------



## I_am_not_a_lamp (Jan 5, 2015)

Wait, I have a laptop.


----------



## I_am_not_a_lamp (Jan 5, 2015)

Wait, DAFUQ? It started working again. My computer bluescreened just before.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Perhaps there is something more underlying the issue:

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: BSOD, App Crashes And Hangs 

Please note that the BSOD team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------



## I_am_not_a_lamp (Jan 5, 2015)

No, I mean that the bluescreen happened, then my headset worked again.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Has it still been working?


----------



## I_am_not_a_lamp (Jan 5, 2015)

Yep. The headset works now.


----------



## I_am_not_a_lamp (Jan 5, 2015)

I mean, it _worked_. It was working great, then my headphones turned off at random intervals. I got that fixed, but now my sound comes out my laptop speakers instead of my headphones. When I right-click on my speaker icon and select Playback Devices, the choice to choose my G930 as the default device doesn't show up.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do a reinstall of the Sound driver this time, not the Logitech software or Logitech Sound driver.

Then use a different USB port on the laptop and see if it pops up in the Playback devices.


----------



## I_am_not_a_lamp (Jan 5, 2015)

Used a different USB port. Works again.


----------

